# Marche à suivre IPv6 chez Free



## Mondana (12 Décembre 2007)

Pour définir une configuration de port réseau « 6 à 4 » :


Choisissez Préférences Système dans le menu Pomme, puis cliquez sur Réseau.


Cliquez sur Ajouter (+) puis choisissez « 6 à 4 » dans le menu local Interface.


Attribuez un nom à la configuration, puis cliquez sur Créer.


Si une adresse de relais vous a été fournie, choisissez Manuellement dans le menu local Configurer et saisissez-la. Sinon, laissez le menu local Configurer sur Automatique.


----------



## Dramis (12 Décembre 2007)

moi ça ne fonctionne pas, je'ai bien une adresse ipv6 mais si je désactive la v4 plus rien ne fonctionne...


----------



## Mondana (12 Décembre 2007)

Si cela fonctionne en mode "passerelle".


----------



## Dramis (12 Décembre 2007)

Pas chez moi, la passerelle reste toujours en rouge...  et puis plus de net.


----------



## Mondana (12 Décembre 2007)

Voici l'image que tu dois avoir dans reseaux:


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Voici l'image que tu dois avoir dans reseaux:



Salut Mondana.
Ce qui serait utile à mon sens, c'est que tu  présentes un pas à pas (depuis l'acceptation dans la console free) en détaillant des cas concrets. 
Que deviennent les adresses ?
Que faire des machines "serveurs" ?


----------



## Mondana (13 Décembre 2007)

Pour la config. sur Mac voir plus haut...

Pour Free :


----------



## Dramis (13 Décembre 2007)

Chez moi le 6 à 4 ne marche pas, toujours en rouge...


----------



## Frodon (13 Décembre 2007)

Pensez à redémarrer votre Freebox après l'activation de l'option dans la console.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

Je suis en train de passer au dégroupage total. Comment configurer ipV6 sur mon Mac (je ne parle pas des modifications dans l'interface de gestion) avec une connexion Airport ?


----------



## miaou (13 Décembre 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Voici l'image que tu dois avoir dans reseaux:



mais si sur un des ordi la connexion c'est " ethernet " ?
comment faire pour la passerelle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Pour définir une configuration de port réseau « 6 à 4 » :
> 
> 
> Choisissez Préférences Système dans le menu Pomme, puis cliquez sur Réseau.
> ...


J'ai fait la manipulation et j'ai bien 6 à 4 dans la colonne de gauche mais il reste en rouge vu que c'est en Ethernet et que je suis en Airport. Comment faire pour avoir les 2 ?


----------



## miaou (14 Décembre 2007)

j'ai pas encore active IPv6 sur la freebox . est cependant à a adresse IPv6 j'ai une adresse du style:
fe80.000.*******
c'est normal . ?
(je n'ai pas cliqué sur le bouton "activer IPv6 ")


----------



## control.alt.suppr (14 Décembre 2007)

miaou a dit:


> j'ai pas encore active IPv6 sur la freebox . est cependant à a adresse IPv6 j'ai une adresse du style:
> fe80.000.*******
> c'est normal . ?
> (je n'ai pas cliqué sur le bouton "activer IPv6 ")



Oui c'est normal, les adresses fe80 sont pour les réseaux locaux. les adresses IPv6 fournies par free commencent par un 2 (standard pout les adresse 6to4).

Personellement, j'ai bien l'IPv6 qui fonctionne sur mon routeur (qui est un mac), mais j'aimerai bien avoir l'ensemble de mon réseau accessible avec une adresse IPv6 publique, mais sans rien changer à ma config IPv4. Je sent que je vais galérer


----------



## miaou (14 Décembre 2007)

merci pour ta réponse.
..pour le moment j'ai  la freebox en routeur , pour partager fichiers et imprimante   entre imac et un macbook.. et tout marche bien
je vais attendre un peu avant de franchir le pas de IPv6 ...pour le moment je ne vois pas ce que j'aurais de plus
ce qui me plairais c'est "le serveur d'impression" mais là ça l'air 'être la galère encore plus.....


----------

